# Latte is home !!!



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i did something really dumb... i snapped a whole bunch of pics, then i realize that the memory card was not in my camera. i guess the camera lets you take a some pics without a memory card in them but i have no idea how to download those or if you even can onto the computer. so ... when i finally discoved that... she was tired so i only got a few pics. .
but on a brighter note, everything is working out great. she Loved the Ziwipeak. just gobbled it right up . i didnt even give her any of the stuff she'd been eating. She is such a sweetheart. she was checking everything out, she made this funny sound , not sure if its a growl or what... when minnie or tootsie or peyton got too close to her. but seems they all get along good for it only being the first couple hours ( i'll get some better pics tomorrow)


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

She's soooooooo adorable. Congratulations on your new "baby"'!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LaceyGirl said:


> She's soooooooo adorable. Congratulations on your new "baby"'!



thanks! i love her already, she is so sweet


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

elaina said:


> thanks! i love her already, she is so sweet


You need a new siggy now! Hehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, yes i do! i got to get some more pics of her. i think she's fast asleep right now


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

elaina said:


> lol, yes i do! i got to get some more pics of her. i think she's fast asleep right now


Aw, she's had quite an exciting day! Lacey didn't sleep at all when I first got her. She was terrified of me and terrified of everything her feet touched. She's finally settling in. From those pics, it looks like Latte will settle in quickly and comfortably.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, seems like she will. i better go check on her though.. everything sounds pretty quiet


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, my, she is just too adorable. If you press the menu on your camera, go to image storage and change it from auto to internal memory. Then switch over on the top of the meno to review and scroll down to copy. It wil say copy to memory card. Highlight the All and press the butten and all your pics will transfer from the camera to the memory card.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is just too cute. 



svdreamer said:


> Oh, my, she is just too adorable. If you press the menu on your camera, go to image storage and change it from auto to internal memory. Then switch over on the top of the meno to review and scroll down to copy. It wil say copy to memory card. Highlight the All and press the butten and all your pics will transfer from the camera to the memory card.


This should work. I've taken pics without the card being in the camera many times.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aahhhhh elaine!!!! im in the pic! *baaaaaaaa* LOL  she is too too too cute! sucha sleepy girl! :lol: hehehe~ yes there are internal saved pics in digicams! some cams save like 3 i think? i dont rember its been a while since i had a digi


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness that first pic is just the cutest thing ever - she is just a doll!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Elaine - she is so precious! What a beautiful face and color.
I just want to snuggle her to death. :love5::love5:


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Sooooooo beautiful!!!!! Love her <3 so pleased you got her..we can see lots of pics of her now


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

ooooo she's gorgeous x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> Oh, my, she is just too adorable. If you press the menu on your camera, go to image storage and change it from auto to internal memory. Then switch over on the top of the meno to review and scroll down to copy. It wil say copy to memory card. Highlight the All and press the butten and all your pics will transfer from the camera to the memory card.


thanks for trying to help... i'm really terrible at computer things. i tried to find image storage after pressing menu and i cant find it . lol, its ok. i will take some new pics. i would love to save these ones i took though seeing they were the first ones... maybe i'll figure it out eventually


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

awww, she is just too cute for words!
Welcome home to her!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!! And so petite!! She is an itsy bitsy girl. Love her!!! I think you hit the jackpot, she's fantastic!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my God!
I LOVE Latte!
She is one of the most beautiful chi's I have ever seen! Love her color:blob4:
Congrats


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awwwww she is soooooo cute.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

elaina said:


> thanks for trying to help... i'm really terrible at computer things. i tried to find image storage after pressing menu and i cant find it . lol, its ok. i will take some new pics. i would love to save these ones i took though seeing they were the first ones... maybe i'll figure it out eventually


You should have a USB cord to connect your camera to your computer. I would take the SD card out of the camera, connect it to the computer and transfer them that way.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Bandit said:


> You should have a USB cord to connect your camera to your computer. I would take the SD card out of the camera, connect it to the computer and transfer them that way.


oh, thank you! i will try that


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I demand more pics lol she is such a sweetie


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

elaina said:


> oh, thank you! i will try that


it worked , thank you!! i dont really like any of them though ... i think theres around 10 but didnt come out that great. 



mooberry said:


> I demand more pics lol she is such a sweetie


 lol, i'm going to post 3 more and then that'll be it for now 

and thank you to everyone else, i Love sharing pics, one of my favorite things to do


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Latte is BEAUTIFUL!! Love her color!!


----------



## MakeMineWithChis (Jan 13, 2012)

Precious! Looks so much like my Bean!!! Congrats!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww what a wee angel!
Congrats!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

quinnandleah said:


> She is just too cute.
> 
> [/quote
> thank you so much!
> ...


----------

